# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Երթևեկության կանոններ

## Լեո

Վերջերս երթուղային տաքսիով գնում էի, երբ քիչ մնաց, որ նույն տաքսու վարորդը վրաերթի ենթարկեր երկու կնոջ, ովքեր կանաչ լույսի տակով անցնում էին հետիոտների համար նախատեսված գծերի վրայով` հետիոտնային անցուղով (չնայած հետիոտները երբեմն երթևեկության կանոններիավելի կոպիտ խախտումեր են թույլ տալիս, քան վարորդները): Եվ վարորդը փոխանակ իր սխալն ընդուներ ու ներողություն խնդրեր, «հետաքրքիր» հայհոյանքներ տեղանց կանանց հասցեին: 

Ինձ մոտ հարց առաջացավ. տեսնես մեր վարորդների քանի՞ տոկոսն է որևէ բան հասկանում երթևեկությունից: Կոնկրետ տվյալներ չունեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ նրանց մի հսկայական մաս ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունի երթևեկությունից ու երթևեկության կանոներից:

Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել *«երթևեկություն»* կոչվածը Երևան քաղաքում: Եվ որպեսզի ինքներս մեզ ստուգենք, թե ինչքանով ենք մենք տիրապետում երթևեկության կանոններին _(խոսքը, իհարկե, վարորդական իրավունք ունեցողներին է վերաբերում, իսկ ապագա վարորդները կարող են հետևել, նրանց չէր խանգարի ծանոթանալ երթևեկության կանոններին),_ եկեք քննարկենք ճանապարհային երթևեկության նշանները: Ես կտեղադրեմ որոշ նշաններ, իսկ վարորդները թող մեկնաբանեն (գուշակեն) դրանք: Ցանկացողները նույնպես կարող են տեղադրել: 
*
Հ.Գ.* *Խոստովանություն:* Ես վարորդական իրավունք ունեմ (B,C կարգի), բայց նշանների մի ստվար զանգվածի ծանոթ չեմ: Հուսով եմ ձեր օգնությամբ դրանց նույնպես կծանոթանամ:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ահա որոշ նշաններ.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

----------


## Լեո

Էս կարո՞ղ ա ակումբում ոչ մի վարորդ կամ հետիոտն չկա, ում գոնե մի քիչ հետաքրքրում ա մեր երթևեկությունը :Shok:

----------


## Արամ

հետիոտն կա

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆելո

ինչքան գիտեմ քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում, հետիոտնը եթե ոտքը դրեց մայթից ներքեև ոչ մի մեքենա իրավունք չունի նրան ճանապարհ չտալու

թեմայի վերաբերյալ. ես էլ ունեմ BC կարգի իրավունք, բայց նշաններից համարյա տեղյակ չեմ. ինչքան գիտեմ սրանք նախազգուշացնող նշաններին են պատկանում
1. հավասարազոր ճանապարհի հատում
3. երկաթգծի նշան
5. նախազգուշացնում է տեղանք, որտեղ հնարավոր է քարերի անկում
6. կարծեմ նախազգուշացնում է քարքարոտ ճանապարհ
7. անհարթ ճանապարհ

http://url.file.am/?1QLlo
http://3.file.am/1073
սրա մեջ էլ Word դոկումենտներ են կանոններով ու նշաններով. հայերեն...(որ լինկնա աշխատող չգիտեմ)

----------

DavitH (17.02.2010)

----------


## terev

Լավ թեմա է, բայց քանի որ առօրյայում վարորդներին հանդիպում է մեկ երկու տասնյակից ոչ ավելի նշաններ, դրա համար էլ այս թեման «սառել» է:
Կառաջարկեի այս թեմայում քննարկեինք երթևեկության կանոններին, ճանապարհային ոստիկանության վերաբերվող և վարորդների հուզող հարցեր:

Օրինակ ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է մի հարց:
Երբ բենզալցակայանից դուրս ես գալիս երթևեկելի գոտի, որը ավելի շատ զուգահեռ է երթևեկելի գոտուն քան ուղղահայաց, ապա այդ դեպքում ճիշտ է աջ՞ թարթիչ միացնել, թէ՞ ձախ:

----------


## ministr

> Լավ թեմա է, բայց քանի որ առօրյայում վարորդներին հանդիպում է մեկ երկու տասնյակից ոչ ավելի նշաններ, դրա համար էլ այս թեման «սառել» է:
> Կառաջարկեի այս թեմայում քննարկեինք երթևեկության կանոններին, ճանապարհային ոստիկանության վերաբերվող և վարորդների հուզող հարցեր:
> 
> Օրինակ ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է մի հարց:
> Երբ բենզալցակայանից դուրս ես գալիս երթևեկելի գոտի, որը ավելի շատ զուգահեռ է երթևեկելի գոտուն քան ուղղահայաց, ապա այդ դեպքում ճիշտ է աջ՞ թարթիչ միացնել, թէ՞ ձախ:


Եթե ուղղություն ցույց տվող նշան լիներ, որ կողմը ցույց կտար?  :Smile:  Բնականաբար աջ, ուրեմն աջ:

----------


## terev

> Եթե ուղղություն ցույց տվող նշան լիներ, որ կողմը ցույց կտար?  Բնականաբար աջ, ուրեմն աջ:


Օրենքով դու ճիշտ ես ու ես ել համարյա միշտ աջ եմ միացնում: Իսկ գիշերները չլուսավորված վայրերում աշխատում եմ ձախը միացնեմ, որ տեսանելի լինեմ: Շատ անգամներ եմ տեսել, երբ հենց ճանապարհային ոստիկանները ձախ թարթիչով են մտնում:

----------


## ministr

Ճանապարհային ոստիկանների մտավոր կարողությունները մեծ վերապահումով են կոչվում կարողություններ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Օրինակ ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է մի հարց:
> Երբ բենզալցակայանից դուրս ես գալիս երթևեկելի գոտի, որը ավելի շատ զուգահեռ է երթևեկելի գոտուն քան ուղղահայաց, ապա այդ դեպքում ճիշտ է աջ՞ թարթիչ միացնել, թէ՞ ձախ:


Եթե զուգահեռ է ապա ձախը, ոնց որ սկսում ես շարժումը մայթից կանգնած վիճակից:

----------

DavitH (17.02.2010), Վիշապ (14.02.2010)

----------


## terev

Լավ, մեկ այլ հարց: Լսել եմ որ ճանապարհային ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի կանգնած վիճակում մեքենա կանգնացնի: Ինչ՞ կասեք դրա մասին:

----------


## Life

> Լավ, մեկ այլ հարց: Լսել եմ որ ճանապարհային ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի կանգնած վիճակում մեքենա կանգնացնի: Ինչ՞ կասեք դրա մասին:


Չեմ լսել դրա մասին,բայց գիտեմ որ ոստիկանը չի կարա մեքենան կանգնացնի եթե միգալկեքը միացրած չի(այսինքն տվյալ պահին ծառայության մեջ չի)
Հ.Գ. չնայած մեր ոստիկաններին ամեն ինչ կարելի ա...ցավոք սրտի :Bad:  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Երբ բենզալցակայանից դուրս ես գալիս երթևեկելի գոտի, որը ավելի շատ զուգահեռ է երթևեկելի գոտուն քան ուղղահայաց, ապա այդ դեպքում ճիշտ է աջ՞ թարթիչ միացնել, թէ՞ ձախ:


Այդ դեպքում պետք է վարվել նույն կերպ, ինչ կանգնած տեղից շարժվելիս՝ պետք է միացնել ձախ կողմի թարթիչները։ Եթե վարորդը մտնում է մի գոտի ոչ թե ուղղահայաց գոտուց այլ շոշափող գոտուց, ապա ճիշտ է ձախը միացնելը, նույնը թափահավաքման գոտուց մայրուղի մտնելու դեպքում։ Այս դեպքերում մեքենայի ուղղությունը մտնելիս փոխվում է ոչ թե դեպի աջ, այլ դեպի ձախ :Wink:

----------

Լեո (14.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (14.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ, մեկ այլ հարց: Լսել եմ որ ճանապարհային ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի կանգնած վիճակում մեքենա կանգնացնի: Ինչ՞ կասեք դրա մասին:





> Ճանապարհային երթևեկությունը կարգավորող ոստիկանության ծառայողների կողմից տրանսպորտային միջոցները կանգնեցնելու մասին պահանջը պետք է տրվի դեպի տրանսպորտային միջոցն ուղղվածցուցաձողի, կարմիր ազդանշանով սկավառակի կամ բարձրախոս սարքի միջոցով: Երթևեկության մասնակիցների ուշադրությունն իր վրա հրավիրելուհամար կարող է ազդանշան տրվել նաև սուլիչով: Ճանապարհային երթևեկությունը կարգավորելիս ոստիկանության ծառայողը, իրավիճակից ելնելով, կարգավորիչ ազդանշաններին զուգահեռ, կարող է ազատ ձեռքով տալ վարորդների և հետիոտների համար ընկալելի այլ ազդանշաններ: Ազդանշաններըպետք է հասկանալի լինեն վարորդին և տրվեն ժամանակին, որպեսզի դրանց պահանջներիկատարումը չստեղծի վթարային իրադրություն:


Ոստիկանի կանգնած լինելը կապ չունի։ :Wink:

----------

terev (14.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (14.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էսպիսի մի հարց ունեմ: Արդյոք կարելի՞ է լուսացույցը հորիզոնական դիրքով տեղադրել  :Xeloq: 
Չէ՞ որ գույները չտարբերողները (դալտոնիզմով հիվանդները) լուսացույցի հրահանգները հասկանում են ոչ թե գույների միջոցով, այլ լույսի դիրքով (վերև-կարմիր, ներքև-կանաչ):
Երևանում այդպիսի լուսացույցներ կան Հանրապետության հրապարակում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կարելի է, Կանոնների մեջ կա, այդ դեպքում, ձախը՝ կարմիր, մեջտեղում՝ դեղին, աջում՝ կանաչ:

----------

Լեո (17.02.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Իսկ ես դեմ եմ, քանի որ այն մեծ հեռավորության վրա է դրված քո ասած տեղից և անիմաստ խոչընդոտ է ստեղծում երթևեկությանը:
> 
> 
> 
> Նշանի գործողությունը տարածվում է մինչև մոտակա խաչմերուկն ընկած տարածքը կամ բնակավայրի վերջը: Հիմ ահարցն այն է, թե Մերձավանի այդ "ռազվառոտը" խաչմերուկ է, թե ոչ: Ըստ իս` ոչ:
> 
> 
> 
> Միանոըմ եմ - այլանդակ ու վնասակար բանա:
> ...



Մերձավանի այդ "ռազվառոտը" ոչ թե ռազվառոտ է այլ խաչմերուկ, հետո նոր ռազվառոտ.

----------


## Lion

> Ստացվելը կարա ստացվի, բայց հարցը էնա, որ նեղա: Իմիջիայլոց հենց էտ նեղ լինելը ազդումա վարորդի հոգեբանության վրա` ճնշումա, զգաստացնումա, "վախացնումա": 
> 
> Երևանի ամենաաբսուրդ փողոցը Հերացի փողոցից կայարան տանող փողոցնա (երկաթգծի տեղը), այդ փողոցը յուրաքանչյուր ուղղությամբ ունի ընդհամենը *մեկ* երթևեկելի գոտին, այն էլ` շատ նեղ, բացի այդ էլ մայթեզրից սկսած ավտոմեքենայի համար պատնեշ է, որ դեմիցդ էլ ավտոյա գալիս անկախ քեզնից զգաստանում ես` ձախիցդ հանդիպակաց ավտոնա, աջիցդ` բետոնե պատնեշ: Շատ վտանգավորա!!!


Երկու պարբերությանն էլ միանում եմ: Երկրորդի կապակցությամբ էլ ասեմ, որ երբ լյուկերը հանկարծ բաց են լինում, լրիվ ծանր վիճակա առաջանում: Ոնց որ կոմպյուտերային խաղ խաղաս - "ուխոդներով" - իսկ պարտվելուդ գինն էլ ավտոյիդ խադավոնա: Բայց դե տեղ վիճակը անլուծելիա, երկու կողմն էլ նեղ են...




> Ովա տեղյակ, Դավթաշենի մոստի վրա,  ու մոստից դեպի Դավթաշենի կալցեվոյը արագաչափ տեղադրել են?


Իմ իմանալով` չկա: 




> Այ աբսուրդային եմ համարում, Արշակունյաց պողոտայի շրջադարձ կատարելու գոտիների գծանշումները, մինչև գոտի հասնելը ոչ երթևեկելի գոտի է պիտի աջ վերադասավորվես և ընդամենը 3-5 մետր հետո էլի ձախ, որ շրջադարձ կատարես։ Անհարմար,վտանգավոր, անիմաստ բան։


Միանում եմ - նույնաոճ, իսկ գուցե նաև ավելի աբսուրդ իրավիճակ է Բաղրամյան-Օրբելի խաչմերուկից մի քիչ վերև - անիմաստ վթարային, խցանումային վիճակ է ստեղծվում:




> Հա գիտեմ որ շատերի համար սարի թաղի ճանապարհը նեղա, բայց սովորության հարցա, ես էնքան եմ գնացել եկել այդ ճանապարհով որ 70-80կմ/ժ -ով եմ քշում ու բավականին կանֆորտնի.


Ապրես, "օրինապահ" իմ ախպեր - իսկ գիտես ինչքանա արագություն դրած?? 40 - ու դեռ ասում էլ ես, թե Արգավանդի 40-ը ճիշտա դրած?!

----------

Vaio (17.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Այ աբսուրդային եմ համարում, Արշակունյաց պողոտայի շրջադարձ կատարելու գոտիների գծանշումները, մինչև գոտի հասնելը ոչ երթևեկելի գոտի է պիտի աջ վերադասավորվես և ընդամենը 3-5 մետր հետո էլի ձախ, որ շրջադարձ կատարես։ Անհարմար,վտանգավոր, անիմաստ բան։


Էտպես անում են խիտ, ծանրաբեռնված ճանապարհներին: 
Դա արել են նրա համար, որ ռազվառոդ անողը և ռազվառոդ անողի գոտիով քշողը ապահովագրված լինեն վթարից, այսինքն, մի ինչ-որ մեկը չգա ռազվառոդ անողի հետևը մտնի:

----------


## Vaio

> ...գիտես ինչքանա արագություն դրած?? 40 - ու դեռ ասում էլ ես, թե Արգավանդի 40-ը ճիշտա դրած?!


*30*.

----------


## h_jak

> Ապրես, "օրինապահ" իմ ախպեր - իսկ գիտես ինչքանա արագություն դրած?? 40 - ու դեռ ասում էլ ես, թե Արգավանդի 40-ը ճիշտա դրած?!


Ես ոչ գլուխ եմ գովում, ոչ էլ հպարտանում եմ իմ արածով, ուղղակի փաստը ներկայացրեցի, իրականում անհարմար եմ զգում տեղի բնակիչների նկատմամբ որ վտանգում եմ իրենց կյանք.

----------


## keyboard

> Էտպես անում են խիտ, ծանրաբեռնված ճանապարհներին: 
> Դա արել են նրա համար, որ ռազվառոդ անողը և ռազվառոդ անողի գոտիով քշողը ապահովագրված լինեն վթարից, այսինքն, մի ինչ-որ մեկը չգա ռազվառոդ անողի հետևը մտնի:


հետևը չմտնելու համար 50-70 Մետր ներքև նշան են դնում, ինչը ավելի էֆեկտիվ է, քան արդեն շրջադարձի գոտուց ընդամնեը մաքսիմում 10 մետր ներքեվ գծանշումը։
Բաղրամյանի գծանշումն էլ է անիմաստ, համամիտ եմ։
Մերձավանը խաչմերուկ չի համարվում, քանի դեռ ճամփաբաժանի նշան չկա դրած, դա վիճելի է,եթե տենց լինի ուրեմն մինչև մերձավանի խաչմերուկ հասնելն էլ նեղ փողոց կա, դա էլ է խաչմերուկ։
Մեկ էլ առնվազն տականքությունա արագաչափից ընդամենը 7 մետր առաջ միկրոսկոպիկ չափերի զգուշացնող վահանակ դնելը, սրիկայությունա։

----------


## Lion

> Մերձավանի այդ "ռազվառոտը" ոչ թե ռազվառոտ է այլ խաչմերուկ, հետո նոր ռազվառոտ.


Կարող ես հիմնավորել, որ դա խաչմերուկ է??




> Էտպես անում են խիտ, ծանրաբեռնված ճանապարհներին: 
> Դա արել են նրա համար, որ ռազվառոդ անողը և ռազվառոդ անողի գոտիով քշողը ապահովագրված լինեն վթարից, այսինքն, մի ինչ-որ մեկը չգա ռազվառոդ անողի հետևը մտնի:


Հա, բայց դու դեռ տես, թե նույն Բաղրայան-Օրբելու խաչմերուկից մի քիչ վերև դա ինչ անտանելի վիճակ է ստեղծում:




> *30*.


Ըհը - ու սենց որ գնա, մի օր տեղ մի հատ սիրուն *արագաչափ* կդնեն ու կամ յուրաքանչյուրին *կվարչահարեն*, կամ էլ անտանելի խցանում կստեղծեն - այդ վայրում պետք է 50 դրվի:

----------


## Lion

> Ես ոչ գլուխ եմ գովում, ոչ էլ հպարտանում եմ իմ արածով, ուղղակի փաստը ներկայացրեցի, իրականում անհարմար եմ զգում տեղի բնակիչների նկատմամբ որ վտանգում եմ իրենց կյանք.


Հա հասկանալի է, բայց այդ վայրում այդ արագությամբ քշելն իրոք վտանգավոր է...




> հետևը չմտնելու համար 50-70 Մետր ներքև նշան են դնում, ինչը ավելի էֆեկտիվ է, քան արդեն շրջադարձի գոտուց ընդամնեը մաքսիմում 10 մետր ներքեվ գծանշումը։
> Բաղրամյանի գծանշումն էլ է անիմաստ, համամիտ եմ։


Իհարկե:




> Մերձավանը խաչմերուկ չի համարվում, քանի դեռ ճամփաբաժանի նշան չկա դրած, դա վիճելի է,եթե տենց լինի ուրեմն մինչև մերձավանի խաչմերուկ հասնելն էլ նեղ փողոց կա, դա էլ է խաչմերուկ։


Նոր նայում էի ՀՀ կառավարության 28 հունիսի 2007 թվականի "ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԵՐԹԵՎԵԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐԸ ԵՎ ՏՐԱՆՍՊՈՐՏԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՇԱՀԱԳՈՐԾՈՒՄՆ ԱՐԳԵԼՈՂ ԱՆՍԱՐՔՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՑԱՆԿԸ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ" N 955-Ն որոշումը - զարմանալի է, բայց այնտեղ "խաչմերուկ" հասկացության սահմանումը տրված չէ :Think:  Իմ համեստ կարծիքով դա խաչմերուկ չէ, բայց չեմ պնդում:




> Մեկ էլ առնվազն տականքությունա արագաչափից ընդամենը 7 մետր առաջ միկրոսկոպիկ չափերի զգուշացնող վահանակ դնելը, սրիկայությունա։


Իհարկե: Նույն Վրաստանում անհավանական մեծության պլակատներով են զգուշացնում:

----------


## h_jak

> Կարող ես հիմնավորել, որ դա խաչմերուկ է??


ՃԵԿ Ընդհանուր դրույթներ

«Խաչմերուկ» - միևնույն մակարդակի վրա ճանապարհների հատման, միացման կամ անջատման տարածք, որը սահմանափակված է այդ ճանապարհների երթևեկելի մասերի հատման կենտրոնից առավելագույն հեռավորության վրա գտնվող ճանապարհների կորացման համապատասխանաբար հակադիր սկզբնակետերը միացնող երևակայական գծերով: Մերձակա տարածքից ելքը ճանապարհ խաչմերուկ չի համարվում:


հղում   http://www.auto.am/am/police/trafficrules/

----------

keyboard (17.01.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Իհարկե: Նույն Վրաստանում անհավանական մեծության պլակատներով են զգուշացնում:


Բացի մեծությունը, քաղաքում տեղեկայվածները համ զգուշացնում են արագության արգելափակման, համ նկարահանող սարքի մասին, համ էլ նենց գույնի են, դեղին ֆոսֆոր, որ հնարավոր չի չնկատել, իսկ ես մեր դրած վահանակները, ոնց որ բենզակալոնկի նշան լինի աները, գիշերն էլ վաբշե չի երևում։

----------

Lion (17.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> *կվարչահարեն*


 :LOL:  
վերջն էր...

----------

keyboard (17.01.2012), Lion (17.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> ...զարմանալի է, բայց այնտեղ "խաչմերուկ" հասկացության սահմանումը տրված չէ


«*Խաչմերուկ*»` միևնույն մակարդակի վրա ճանապարհների հատման, միացման կամ անջատման տարածք, որը սահմանափակված է այդ ճանապարհների երթևեկելի մասերի հատման կենտրոնից առավելագույն հեռավորության վրա գտնվող ճանապարհների կորացման համապատասխանաբար հակադիր սկզբնակետերը միացնող երևակայական գծերով: Մերձակա տարածքից ելքը ճանապարհ խաչմերուկ չի համարվում: 

"*Մերձակա տարածք*" = *քուչա*:

----------


## Lion

> ՃԵԿ Ընդհանուր դրույթներ
> 
> «Խաչմերուկ» - միևնույն մակարդակի վրա ճանապարհների հատման, միացման կամ անջատման տարածք, որը սահմանափակված է այդ ճանապարհների երթևեկելի մասերի հատման կենտրոնից առավելագույն հեռավորության վրա գտնվող ճանապարհների կորացման համապատասխանաբար հակադիր սկզբնակետերը միացնող երևակայական գծերով: Մերձակա տարածքից ելքը ճանապարհ խաչմերուկ չի համարվում:
> 
> հղում   http://www.auto.am/am/police/trafficrules/


Միայն ցավալ կարելի է այդ կայքի դրսևորած *անպատասխանատու* վերաբերմունքի համար - այդ կանոնները վաղուց *չեն գործում*  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (17.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Վայ, h_jak-ը արդեն գրել էր խաչմերուկի մասին, չէի տեսել:

----------


## h_jak

> Միայն ցավալ կարելի է այդ կայքի դրսևորած *անպատասխանատու* վերաբերմունքի համար - այդ կանոնները վաղուց *չեն գործում*


Չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունեիր, ինչ որ բան սխալ էր?

----------


## Lion

Այո: ՀՀ կառավարությամն որոշմամբ հաստատված այդ կարգն արդեն չի գործում - հիմա գործում է  ՀՀ կառավարության 28 հունիսի 2007 թվականի "ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԵՐԹԵՎԵԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐԸ ԵՎ ՏՐԱՆՍՊՈՐՏԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՇԱՀԱԳՈՐԾՈՒՄՆ ԱՐԳԵԼՈՂ ԱՆՍԱՐՔՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՑԱՆԿԸ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ" N 955-Ն որոշումը  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (17.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Նոր նայում էի ՀՀ կառավարության 28 հունիսի 2007 թվականի "ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԵՐԹԵՎԵԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐԸ ԵՎ ՏՐԱՆՍՊՈՐՏԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՇԱՀԱԳՈՐԾՈՒՄՆ ԱՐԳԵԼՈՂ ԱՆՍԱՐՔՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՑԱՆԿԸ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ" N 955-Ն որոշումը - զարմանալի է, բայց այնտեղ "խաչմերուկ" հասկացության սահմանումը տրված չէ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով դա խաչմերուկ չէ, բայց չեմ պնդում:





> Այո: ՀՀ կառավարությամն որոշմամբ հաստատված այդ կարգն արդեն չի գործում - հիմա գործում է  ՀՀ կառավարության 28 հունիսի 2007 թվականի "ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԵՐԹԵՎԵԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐԸ ԵՎ ՏՐԱՆՍՊՈՐՏԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՇԱՀԱԳՈՐԾՈՒՄՆ ԱՐԳԵԼՈՂ ԱՆՍԱՐՔՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՑԱՆԿԸ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ" N 955-Ն որոշումը


"*Խաչմերուկ*" հասկացությունը սահմանված է "*ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԵՐԹԵՎԵԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՆՎՏԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՊԱՀՈՎՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ*" օրենքում:

----------

Lion (18.01.2012)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես  :Smile: 

_խաչմերուկ` միևնույն մակարդակի վրա ճանապարհների հատման, միացման կամ անջատման տարածք, ներառյալ` այդպիսի հատումով, միացումով, անջատումով առաջացած տարածքը, որը պայմանականորեն սահմանազատված է այդ ճանապարհների երթևեկելի մասերի հատման, միացման կամ անջատման տիրույթում առկա կորացումների համապատասխանաբար հակադիր սկզբնակետերը միացնող երևակայական գծերով: Մերձակա տարածքից ելքը ճանապարհ խաչմերուկ չի համարվում._

Մնաց պարզենք, այդ "ռազվառոտ"-ը կամ դեպի Մերձավան թեքվող մասը խաչմերուկ են, թե ոչ...

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող ջան ինձ մի սենց հարց հետաքրքրում: Օրինակ եթե արագ ես գնում պետաավտոտեսուչի սարքը իփր  նկարահանում ա ու դա ունի իրավական հիմք, լավ դա հասկացանք, բայց ասենք մնացած բոլոր բոլորր խատումները, օրինակ ամրագոտին, արգելված վազանց կատարելը և այլն և այլն դրանք տեսնում ա պետավտոտեսուչը ու եթե նկարահանող սարքը չի ֆիքսում արդյո՞ք դա ունի իրավական հիմք: Ես եմ ու ասում եմ չեմ արել նման բան, չեմ ստորագրում դատարանում պետավտոտեսսուչը ի՞նչի հիման վրայա դատը շահելու: Այսինքն եթե ես ասում եմ նման խատում չեմ արել ու ինքը բացի իրա խոսքերից ուրիշ ապացույց չունի ես կարո՞ղ եմ վստահ լինել որ ես կշահեմ դատարանում:

----------

Artgeo (10.07.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> *ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ
> ՎԱՐՉԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԻՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՎԱՐՉԱԿԱՆ ՎԱՐՈՒՅԹԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
> 
> Հոդված 10. Հավաստիության կանխավարկածը
> 
> 1. Վարչական մարմնի կողմից քննարկվող փաստական հանգամանքների վերաբերյալ *անձի ներկայացրած տվյալները, տեղեկությունները համարվում են հավաստի բոլոր դեպքերում*, քանի դեռ վարչական մարմինը հակառակը չի *ապացուցել*:
> 
> Արգելվում է անձանցից պահանջել իրենց ներկայացրած տվյալները, տեղեկությունները հավաստող փաստաթղթեր կամ լրացուցիչ տեղեկություններ, եթե այդ պահանջը սահմանված չէ օրենքով:
> 
> Եթե վարչական մարմինը հիմնավոր կասկածներ ունի անձանց ներկայացրած տվյալների, տեղեկությունների իսկության վերաբերյալ, ապա ինքը պարտավոր է ինքնուրույն եւ իր հաշվին ձեռնարկել միջոցներ՝ դրանց իսկության մեջ հավաստիանալու համար:


http://www.parliament.am/legislation...937&lang=arm#1

Այստեղից հետևում է, որ քանի դեռ ՃՈ-ն չունի փաստացի ապացույց, նրա կազմած արձանագրությունը ապօրինի է;
Աշխատեք բանը չհասցնել արձանագրություն կազմելուն, իսկ եթե արդեն կազմվել է, անպայման արձանագրության մեջ գրեք, որ ՃՈ-ն չի ներկայացրել փաստացի ապացույց:
Ապացույց չունեցող ՃՈ-ն 100 տոկոսով պարտվում է վարչական դատարանում:

Մի բան էլ, աշխատեք բաց չթողնել բողոքարկման ժամկետները:

----------

Artgeo (10.07.2013), Պոզիտրոն (11.07.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր մեր գործի տեղից մի զույգ՝ կին ու ամուսին, վթարի են ենթարկվել: Ամուսնուն ոչինչ չի եղել, իսկ կնոջ թևը 2 տեղից կոտրվել է, վիրահատել են: Մեքենան որ Շամշյանի նկարներով տեսնեք, կարող ա սիրտներդ վատանա. դիմացի մասը լրիվ լխկվել էր: Ասում եմ՝ լավ են պրծել: Իրենց վթարի ենթարկած մեքենան ինչ-որ ջիպ էր՝ եզոտ տիրոջով: Դուրս էր եկել իր գծից ու մտել հանդիպակաց եկողների շարքը՝ ուղիղ աշխատակիցներիս մեքենայի վրա: Ասում են՝ ջիպը նույնիսկ չի արգելակել… այ էդ կարգի եզոտ ա տերը:
Էդ մարդիկ էլ 3 փոքր երեխա ունեն, բա որ հանկարծ ավելի վատ ելք լիներ…
Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա. ամուսինը, ով ղեկին էր, ամրագոտին գցել էր, ու իրեն բան չէր եղել: Իսկ կինը ամրագոտին չէր գցել: Որ գցած լիներ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ինքն էլ ֆիզիկապես անվնաս դուրս կպրծներ իրավիճակից: Մի ալարեք, գցեք ամրագոտին, ու ձեզ համար գցեք, ոչ թե ՃՈ-ի…

----------

Artgeo (03.09.2013), Cassiopeia (02.09.2013), dvgray (02.09.2013), keyboard (03.09.2013), Smokie (06.09.2013), Valentina (02.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013), Լեո (03.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.09.2013), Վիշապ (12.02.2019), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Քաղաքում երթևեկության կանոնները մասնավորապես կայանելու առումով պահելը ինձ համար համ ծիծաղելի է, համ լացելու: Ադեկվատ կայանելու տեղ պարզապես չկա, քաղաքը վերջին 30 տարիների ընթացքում ոչ թե ընդարձակվել ա դեպի դուրս, ոնց որ քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում, այլ քաղքենիների կողմից հնարավորինս խտացել ու ճխտվել ա, հնարավոր ու անհնար բոլոր աննասուն եղանակներով, ստեղ նորմալ երթևեկության ու կայանելու խնդիների մասին խոսելուց առաջ, հնարավորությունների մասին է պետք խոսել: Էսօր Հերացու վրա պիտի կանգնեի, մի կերպ անկյունով խցկվել եմ մի արանք ու կանգնել, այլընտանքային տարբերակը կամ ժամերով պտտվել, կամ վթարայինը մի տեղ միացրած սպասել էր մեկի դուրս գալուն: Վստահ եմ, որ քաղքենիների մտքով բացարձակ չի անցել հաշվարկ կատարել ճանապարհների ու կայանատեղերի թողունակությունը ըստ բնակչության ու սպասարկումից օգտվողների հնարավոր քանակի, ու որոշել, որ էս մի քուչում նոր շենքի, խանութի, ռեստորանի, հիվանդանոցի կառուցումը թույլատրելի չի, ավելի լավ ա էդ շենքը իր խանութով, ռեստորանով, հիվանդանոցով ու կներեք՝ բ-ցով պետք ա կառուցել դեպի դուրս՝ Աշտարակի կողմ, Աբովյանի կողմ, Էջմիածնի կողմ, լիքը չոլեր կան: Որ մեր գեղեցկության ու հարմարավետության էտալոնը Հյուսիսային պողոտան լինի, երթևեկությունից ուրիշ բան ես չէի էլ սպասի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Խտացումը որևէ կերպ արդարացնո՞ւմ ա ապօրինի կայանումը։
Իհարկե ոչ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Աթեիստ ախպեր, դու կիմանաս, էն հեռախոսի ծրագիրը, որ պիտի խախտում նկարենք ու գործ տանք, ի՞նչ եղավ։

----------

